# Gamer welchen Cherry MX Switch bevorzugt ihr?



## moparcrazy (21. August 2012)

Ihr seid Gamer, ihr nutzt eine Tastatur mit Cherry MX, welcher ist da euer Liebling?

Ich fange mal an: Bei den Cherry MX ist der Brown mein bevorzugter Switch.


----------



## beren2707 (21. August 2012)

[x] Cherry MX Black



			
				beren2707 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag die MX Black (TTeSports Meka). Kurz, knackig, perfekt für mich.


----------



## Nocci (21. August 2012)

Die braunen in der Choc Mini 

Für mich gilt beim Gaming: Brown > Blue > Clear > Black - mit Red hatte ich noch nicht das Vergnügen


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. August 2012)

[x] MX Brown

Ich hatte mich vor dem Kauf meiner mechanischen Tastatur denke ich ausreichend belesen und konnte im Laden zumindest mal die MX Blues der Black Widow testen. Die Reds wären mir höchstwahrscheinlich zu schwammig und da ich das taktile Feeling ganz gern habe, war meine Entscheidung zur QPad MK-85 mit braunen Switches relativ schnell gefallen und schlug zu, sobald ich ein günstiges Angebot gefunden hatte. Das Geklicke der Blues ginge mir mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit schnell auf den Zeiger.

Beim Spielen merkt man aufgrund der Konzentration auf das Geschehen selbst den Widerstand beim Auslösen geringer als beim Tippen, dennoch kann man dadurch möglichst feinfühlige Aktionen ausführen und zum Tippen ist es eh eine klasse Sache, also stört mich das auch in keinster Weise.


----------



## Superwip (21. August 2012)

[x] MX Clear




> Ich bevorzuge harte, taktile Tasten wie etwa die Buckling Springs. Klicken müssen sie nicht, es stört mich aber auch nicht.
> 
> Von den Cherry MX also wohl am ehesten die MX Clear -ohne sie je getestet zu haben-, vielleicht auch die MX Grey -wobei es keine komplette Tastatur damit gibt-.
> 
> Von den weithin verfügbaren sagen mir die blauen MX am ehesten zu, eigentlich sind sie mir aber zu "weich". Ich bevorzuge Tasten mit einer hohen Auslösekraft, da ich gerne meine Finger auf den Tasten ablege- dabei sollen sie aber nicht alleine durch das Gewicht der Finger/Hand ausgelöst werden.


 
b2w



> Diese Umfrage wird am *28.08.2012* um *19:39* geschlossen


 
Warum nur so kurz?


----------



## moparcrazy (21. August 2012)

Kurz und schmutzig!


----------



## Own3r (21. August 2012)

[x] Cherry MX Black

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Blacks, da ich das lineare System super finde.


----------



## Berky (22. August 2012)

[x] Red + Switch Dampeners


----------



## moparcrazy (22. August 2012)

Sind die Jungs und Mädels mit Blue Switch alle im Urlaub?


----------



## Skeksis (22. August 2012)

[x] Zum zocken: MX Brown. Zum tippen Blue oder Brown.


----------



## Torr Samaho (23. August 2012)

um ermüdungsfrei shooter zu spielen: mx reds, gefolgt von mx black, wegen der linearen eingabe ohne geklackere.


----------



## crunksoldier (24. August 2012)

[x] Cherry MX Black

Frischgebackener Besitzer einer TTesports Meka


----------



## moparcrazy (25. August 2012)

Wo sind denn nur die ganzen Gamer mit Red Switch? Sollten die etwa doch längst nicht so beliebt sein wie hier manch einer denkt...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Wo sind denn nur die ganzen Gamer mit Red Switch? Sollten die etwa doch längst nicht so beliebt sein wie hier manch einer denkt...


 
Du weißt aber schon das reds bis vor einem Jahr in Deutschland so gut wie nicht zu bekommen waren. QPAD ist fast die erste Firma die das geändert hat!
Von daher finde ich das Ergebnis recht erstaunlich das schon so viele User in diesem relativen kurzen Zeitraum reds haben!!!!!!


----------



## moparcrazy (25. August 2012)

Red's sind schon immer erhältlich! Nicht im DE-Layout aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Red's sind schon immer erhältlich! Nicht im DE-Layout aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


 
Genau du konntest reds über das Ausland beziehen, nicht mit deutschem Layout. Das hat aber sehr viele abgeschreckt.
Ich meinte ja seit reds in Deutschland verfügbar sind erfreuen sie sich immer größerer Beliebtheit.

edit: @moparcrazy, kann sein das unsere kleine Auseinandersetzung auf einen kleine Missverständnis beruht??


----------



## moparcrazy (25. August 2012)

Sie werden gekauft weil es an alternativen fehlt. Viele User beklagen ja das ihnen keine Wahl gelassen wird. Auch bei Qpad ist die Wahl eines anderen Switch meist mit gewissen Nachteilen verbunden. Durch seine anfängliche Seltenheit nicht nur in DE Boards wurde auch die Legende vom "besonderen" Switch geboren. Das machen sich nun die Marketing Abteilungen zum nutzen und sie Propagieren den Red als den Gaming Switch.

Der Red ist sicher nicht schlechter als die anderen, etwas besseres oder besonderes ist er aber eben auch nicht.

Ja, klar beruht die Auseinandersetzung auf einem Missverständnis. Deinem Missverständnis der angeblich schnelleren Funktion eines Cherry MX Red!

B2T und ende OT!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. August 2012)

Das ist kein Missverständnis das die reds Physikalisch schneller sind sondern ne Tatsache!

Ich hin gegen liebe ja meine browns was ja die besseren reds sind!


----------



## moparcrazy (25. August 2012)

Das diese aussage falsch ist wurde Dir schon mehrfach plausibel dargelegt, entweder Du kannst es nicht verstehen oder Du magst es nicht verstehen... Was in beiden fällen recht schade ist, wobei bei ersterem wärst Du entschuldigt.
Du hast ja jetzt auch hier wieder gesagt was Du sagen wolltest und daher würde ich vorschlagen Du ziehst Dich zurück und rechnest noch ein wenig.

Rufe hiermit erneut dazu auf beim Thema zu bleiben!


----------



## stimpi2k4 (27. August 2012)

Ich will mir jetzt auch eine Mechanische Tastatur holen. Leider bin ich mir nicht so sicher welche MX Switch für mich der beste ist.

Zur Anwendung kann ich sagen, dass ich nicht sonderlich viel schreibe. Hauptaugenmerk liegt bei Unreal Tournament wo ich schnell und viel die Tasten A und D drücke.
Habe dazu einen Artikel gelesen und ich würde zu den Black or Blue Switches tendieren. Von den Reds habe ich bisher nichts gelesen. Daher wollte ich nochmal nachfragen welche ihr mir empfehlen würdet.

Bei der Tastatur hätte ich gerne einen Preis von ca 80€, eine Hintergrundbeleuchtung keine Markos (habe ich keine Verwendung für also kein muss), die Tastatur sollte nicht zu laut sein. Was noch toll wäre, wenn die Sound Lautstärke über die Tastatur geregelt werden kann.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (27. August 2012)

[x] Cherry MX Black


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. August 2012)

[X] Cherry MX *Brown*


----------

